# Carlos Arroyo



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

Does Carlos Arroyo have any chance of being drafted in the expansion draft by the Bobcats??? ( I hate the name it makes me sick:sour: :uhoh:  ).


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

He's a keeper for the Jazz..


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> He's a keeper for the Jazz..


An FA.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Three possibilities, depending on his contract status:

1. He's a FA, Utah can't protect him, Charlotte can't pick him.

2. He's signed for next year, Utah protects him, Charlotte can't pick him.

3. He's signed for next year, Utah doesn't protect, Charlotte takes him (without a doubt).


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

HE'S F.A. SO NO

he's a great role player


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

He is a RFA


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> He is a RFA


No, he is an unrestricted free agent according to everything I've read therefore he will not be eligible to be selected by the Bobcats.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> No, he is an unrestricted free agent according to everything I've read therefore he will not be eligible to be selected by the Bobcats.


I thought he was unrestricted until I read something the other day. I think it was in the Salt Lake Tribune, and they said he was restricted. Who knows which is right??


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he was unrestricted until I read something the other day. I think it was in the Salt Lake Tribune, and they said he was restricted. Who knows which is right??


Any player with 3 years or less of service can be given a qualifying offer and become a restricted FA.

Arroyo has played 3 years, so he fits into this category. I believe that the expansion draft considers him a RFA.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

If the Jazz make him a quailfing Offer before June 30th(I think thats the date, it might have changed from last year), then he is a restricted free agent. the Jazz can protect a restricted free agent. if they leave him unprotected, and he is drafted by the bobcats, he becomes an unrestricted free agent, and may sign with any team except the Jazz.


----------

